# entry way



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

How about this shade of green?

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/465760984/Hand_painted_mirror_frame/showimage.html


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

I would paint the frame white as it is more neutral and can go to other parts of your home as well.


----------

